

Ask HN: Video chat within Rails app: To Flash or not? - briandear

Is there an alternative to Flash for embedding video chat capabilities into a Rails app? We need a system that would be appropriate for a single teacher to have a lesson with a single student. It'll need to be tied to the users' login. For example, student A schedules a lesson with teacher X. Student A logs into the site and can start the video session with the teacher at an appointed time. It would likely be easy to just embed a Flash app-- but I am looking for a better solution that might eventually be mobile friendly. Any suggestions?
======
snissn
you want to use this <http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cirrus/> or you want
to make mobile apps (or both)

~~~
briandear
Thanks.. we're going to check that out.

